# Star's Rat Rescue has Transportation through MN, WI and Chicago, IL - July 28-29



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

We have a rattie train from SD to MN, WI and into Chicago, IL on July 28-29th!! So for those who have been wanting to adopt and are in or around these areas send us an email to *[email protected]*! Transport also available into Northern IN!!! A HUGE thank you to Pam who is making the entire trip!! 

Here is the route for our Rattie Train from SD to Chicago, IL. http://mapq.st/LoOmFn 

Ratties available for adoption http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Only 5 legs left for our upcoming rattie train! If you can help with any of the legs listed below or looking to adopt - please send us an email to [email protected].

3. South Bend, IN to Montpelier, OH 97 mi 1 hour 36 mins
4. Montpelier, OH to Fremont, OH 89 mi 1 hour 32 mins
5. Fremont, OH to Elyria, OH 62 mi 1 hour 7 mins
7. Boardman, OH to Pittsburgh, PA 61 mi 1 hour 10 mins
9. Somerset, PA to Harrisburg, PA 138 mi 2 hour 25 mins


----------

